# Gaining a lot of strength but no size?



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi guys just wondering why am I not gaining any size, I'm training hard eating big etc just not gaining any size, my deads have gone from 120 to 190, bench is up from 60 to 117.5 but no real gain in size, any ideas why?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

emmm ur not eating enough calories or ur training is ****?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi mate I'm on 3400-3600 calories a day


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

what rep ranges and set ranges you using?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> what rep ranges and set ranges you using?


 6-10 reps on the bigger lifts


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

DaveMCFC said:


> 6-10 reps on the bigger lifts


Well there you go then, increase it to 12-15 and actually work the muscle and get more tension on the go. Gotta break then down to build them up buddy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

As said more rep with more tension. ..slow the action down and think about rest periods between sets.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Well there you go then, increase it to 12-15 and actually work the muscle and get more tension on the go. Gotta break then down to build them up buddy.


so 6-12 reps doesnt "actually work the muscle" ?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

experiment with different frequency and volume maybe mate, id advocate following a actual program as well, find one that suits your level.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

zak007 said:


> so 6-12 reps doesnt "actually work the muscle" ?


well its not working for him!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

zak007 said:


> so 6-12 reps doesnt "actually work the muscle" ?


From personal experience and looking at his issue then 6-10 has always built my strength up but no size, that only started coming along when upping to 12-15 reps. As low as 6 (IMO) is always going to build strength more than size.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> From personal experience and looking at his issue then 6-10 has always built my strength up but no size, that only started coming along when upping to 12-15 reps. As low as 6 (IMO) is always going to build strength more than size.


Will try this me self always kept rep range low strength flying up growing getting no were


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Eat more.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

DaveMCFC said:


> Hi guys just wondering why am I not gaining any size, I'm training hard eating big etc just not gaining any size, my deads have gone from 120 to 190, bench is up from 60 to 117.5 but no real gain in size, any ideas why?


Has your weight changed?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

you want to grow eat more.-3600 calories a day for you obviously an't enough..


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> well its not working for him!


no more videos of your 19inch fat guns to post on here? and your wanabe gangster videos :laugh:



Thunderstruck said:


> From personal experience and looking at his issue then 6-10 has always built my strength up but no size, that only started coming along when upping to 12-15 reps. As low as 6 (IMO) is always going to build strength more than size.


so how is it powerlifters get big then?

size is dictated by diet


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

zak007 said:


> no more videos of your 19inch fat guns to post on here? and your wanabe gangster videos :laugh:
> 
> so how is it powerlifters get big then?
> 
> size is dictated by diet


I have not come across one bodybuilder in any interviews etc that drop their reps as low as 6 reps and if you have a look i said in my experience 6 reps doesn't build muscle for me, just strength. And yes powerlifters are big and STRONG but not always big muscles wise like a bodybuilder would look to achieve.


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

6-10 is absolutely fine rep range and with strength gain shows your overloading the muscle they will compensate by growing provided your eating enough calories and protein. Just keep doing what your doing and focus on adding weight to your lifts with good form each week.


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

eat the same, train better. drop the weight, its all about time under tension, slow reps, activate the muscle. you will grow


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you aren't growing you need more fuel, simple as that. You may well be eating enough calories to make another man fat, but if you aren't adding weight yourself, it's not enough.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> well its not working for him!





Thunderstruck said:


> From personal experience and looking at his issue then 6-10 has always built my strength up but no size, that only started coming along when upping to 12-15 reps. As low as 6 (IMO) is always going to build strength more than size.





Thunderstruck said:


> I have not come across one bodybuilder in any interviews etc that drop their reps as low as 6 reps and if you have a look i said in my experience 6 reps doesn't build muscle for me, just strength. And yes powerlifters are big and STRONG but not always big muscles wise like a bodybuilder would look to achieve.


its 6-12 reps not just 6 and many bodybuilders use this range look at phil heath kai greenes training videos online

yes i do agree it may not but it definately wont if diet is not correct

they are big but just not lean as they have no desire to look like a bodybuilder


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

zak007 said:


> its 6-12 reps not just 6 and many bodybuilders use this range look at phil heath kai greenes training videos online
> 
> yes i do agree it may not but it definately wont if diet is not correct
> 
> they are big but just not lean as they have no desire to look like a bodybuilder


Im losing this argument......i just re-read my posts and didnt agree with them :lol: Im taking up needle craft i think.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

How long have you been training for and were you strong before you started like had a manual labour type job?

To me it looks like newbie progress from learning how to perform the exercise.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DaveMCFC said:


> Hi guys just wondering why am I not gaining any size, I'm training hard eating big etc just not gaining any size, my deads have gone from 120 to 190, bench is up from 60 to 117.5 but no real gain in size, any ideas why?


Same old story post your training and diet up mate.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I do low reps.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dinogoesrawr said:


> This happened to me. I took a 2 week break (no supps) and restarted by adding in a 600 calorie shake a day - magic happened  (started on 75kg, am now 90kg, woo hoo!). I also do 12 reps per exercise (before I did 6-8 but now I always do 12 and go heavy for 8 with a dropset). Good luck!


Are you still working with BritBB?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Yup I am


Progress pics?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Also OP post up before and after pics if you can

Maybe there is progress your not seeing...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Has your weight changed?


i can't believe it took until 15 posts for someone to ask this question. Thanks good UK Muscle doesn't have to solve a murder case


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

DaveMCFC said:


> Hi guys just wondering why am I not gaining any size, I'm training hard eating big etc just not gaining any size, my deads have gone from 120 to 190, bench is up from 60 to 117.5 but no real gain in size, any ideas why?


I don't believe anyone can almost double there Bench and add 70kgs to there Deads without there muscle gaining size. I think you will be growing, just not noticing it. Maybe your losing the fat and becoming more defined thus making you look smaller (but better)


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

More importantly has LBM changed


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> i can't believe it took until 15 posts for someone to ask this question. Thanks good UK Muscle doesn't have to solve a murder case


Kinda why I asked for pics..

People often don't see changes in themselves tbh


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Kinda why I asked for pics..
> 
> People often don't see changes in themselves tbh


absolutely.

with scales 10 extra pounds is definitely not a backed up ****


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> absolutely.
> 
> with scales 10 extra pounds is definitely not a backed up ****


With my IBS I reckon I could easily have sh!t out 10 lbs today :lol:

Very bad day before anyone asks!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MutantX said:


> With my IBS I reckon I could easily have sh!t out 10 lbs today :lol:
> 
> Very bad day before anyone asks!


Too much bro. Too much info


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Too much bro. Too much info


Sharing is caring


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Sharing is caring


well at least you confirmed what I always thought.

you are full of **** :lol:

just kidding mate


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

^ left myself open to that 1 :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Change your training to activate different muscle tissue.

Adjust your diet.


----------



## BM1991 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think a few people have already touched on it, it's always rather difficult to see difference in yourself, but if others notice it then something has clearly changed!

That being said, it wasn't until I started training with slow, controlled negatives and started focussing on stretching in the movement that I noticed any changes in myself. For your lifts to have increased like you've said, there must be some kind of change and you're just blind to it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

as a few have already said , slow down your movements for more control is the best way (on the downward/negative ) , i.e bench press downward should be very slow and controlled, how fast you push it back up doesnt matter , i found this worked well for me (and reduced my rep range as it burns you out pretty fast when you first start doing it).

give it a go if you dont do this already, different thing works for everyone so its worth trying if you dont already train this way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Weight is up 6kg on average,

was at this similar strength level back in april, but took two months, off but im back upto it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

BM1991 said:


> I think a few people have already touched on it, it's always rather difficult to see difference in yourself, but if others notice it then something has clearly changed!
> 
> That being said, it wasn't until I started training with slow, controlled negatives and started focussing on stretching in the movement that I noticed any changes in myself. For your lifts to have increased like you've said, there must be some kind of change and you're just blind to it!


yes mate, i got told "you look fat" by a few mates who i havent seen in a while, guess bulkings gone well :$


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

DaveMCFC said:


> yes mate, i got told "you look fat" by a few mates who i havent seen in a while, guess bulkings gone well :$


you should already know the standard retort for this , if you dont its 'yeah but when i diet i'll look good within a month , you will always look like a ****' 

*the above is a changed famous winston churchill quote in which a woman was moaning about him being drunk , to which he replied>

''I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly.''


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DaveMCFC said:


> Weight is up 6kg on average,
> 
> was at this similar strength level back in april, but took two months, off but im back upto it.


So the reason for the rapid strength increase was you had been training and took a break? You have gained 6kg and if most is lean muscle that is a lot. I don't think there is anything wrong with your training. Your strength gains were due to practising the exercises.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

DaveMCFC said:


> Hi mate I'm on 3400-3600 calories a day


Eat more! that aint enough clearly! What do you weigh? how tall are you? old? usual ting you prob not eating resting training


----------



## BM1991 (Jul 2, 2013)

DaveMCFC said:


> yes mate, i got told "you look fat" by a few mates who i havent seen in a while, guess bulkings gone well :$


Haha I know the feeling mate, it's going to happen, a bit of timber is totally normal. Besides, in a few months time you'll be laughing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Eat more! that aint enough clearly! What do you weigh? how tall are you? old? usual ting you prob not eating resting training


Hi mate 21, 6ft3 103kg ATM


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

should be around 4500 for your size mate


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Eat more.


 Three chicken breasts a day.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

DaveMCFC said:


> yes mate, i got told "you look fat" by a few mates who i havent seen in a while, guess bulkings gone well :$


****ers, a bit uncalled for.

Did you get your size issue sorted out mate? Try checking your form. It could be getting a bit lax without realising.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

4500 cals? more like 6000 cals!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fletch68 said:


> Three chicken breasts a day.


Don't get it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> 4500 cals? more like 6000 cals!!!!!


Ive squashed a few extra large meals into my daily routine now 

Feeling heavy as a hippo atm, going to check the difference in two weeks time


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

All the people blaming the training are ridiculous, his training is fine, he just is clearly not eating enough for his needs. 3500-3600 is obviously around maintenance and he needs more, up it another 500cals a day until you stall and then increase again. You cannot gain muscle without food no matter the training style


----------

